# Permit me to gloat



## Davo J (Dec 23, 2011)

Nice machine, should last you life time.

Dave


----------



## kyler (Dec 24, 2011)

I'll bet that emptied the xmas budget!


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 24, 2011)

We all gloat with you... at the same time we hate your guts. Good score.


----------



## cjsamples (Dec 25, 2011)

100% VFD all the way. I purchased 2 of mine from www.dealerselectric.com and they have great customer service. I don't own stock in them but they did drop ship my braking resistor from the factory pretty quick too.

Chris.


----------

